# clothing styles you hate!



## Ex-Dragoon (19 Nov 2008)

I don't know what it is but whenever I see someone walking around in pajama bottoms I just grit my teeth. Why do people think its acceptable outside wear?


----------



## rmc_wannabe (19 Nov 2008)

My annoyance is something I know that will irk someone so I'm not making an attack I'm just stating an opinion here.

T- Shirts for inappropriate occasions

[rant] Outside PT, hanging around the house, drinking with buddies, running errands etc, you can wear something else you know. When I see guys out at an upscale bar or restaurant wearing T shirts rather than cleaning up a bit and wearing something with a collar, theres a problem.  [/rant]


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Nov 2008)

I'm all for Airborne T-Shirts providing the wearers have EARNED them. I personally haven't so I don't own one.


I will be owning a PPCLI shirt, which I have earned...and no one is going to tell I can't wear it.

Pet peeve?

Pants that hang down around the butt so you can see the boxers,which are hiked up to their necks.


----------



## Sig_Des (19 Nov 2008)

Pant cuffs tucked into the back of socks...what's up with that?


----------



## 2 Cdo (19 Nov 2008)

rmc_wannabe said:
			
		

> My annoyance is something I know that will irk someone so I'm not making an attack I'm just stating an opinion here.
> 
> Airborne T- Shirts
> 
> ...



Just fixed your quote, but if it's just airborne t-shirts at restaurants and bars(as your post states) then you really don't have any respect for the Airborne Brotherhood.

My hatred is directed at the entire "gangsta" wannabe wardrobe. Especially worn by a suburban, middle-class white kid! :


----------



## Sig_Des (19 Nov 2008)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> My hatred is directed at the entire "gangsta" wannabe wardrobe. Especially worn by a suburban, middle-class white kid! :



Agreed! You aren't "gangsta" if your home has a 2-car garage, and your parents pay your car insurance and tuition fees.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Nov 2008)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Agreed! You aren't "gangsta" if your home has a 2-car garage, and your parents pay your car insurance and tuition fees.



Anyone who has been to Moose Jaw, knows of the Institution that is South of the City, half way out to the Base.  Having lived in Moose Jaw as a youth, it was only the residents of that Institution who didn't know how to wear a Baseball Cap correctly.  

Am I wrong to think that there are an awful lot more of people from similar Institutions out on Day Passes these days?


----------



## Fusaki (19 Nov 2008)

Dudes wearing skinny jeans and other emo styles. Crossdressing is not a fashion statement!

And while we're on the subject, your CF issued I.D. Discs and CADPAT  are not a fashion either. Nothing screams "loser" like wearing your dogtags to the bar or your smallpack around town.  Go ahead and wear your mukluks ice fishing, but for chrissake flaunting the fact that your an army dude NEVER comes off as cool.  You just end up looking like a wiener. And its always the fucking new guys.


----------



## chris_log (19 Nov 2008)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> Dudes wearing skinny jeans and other emo styles. Crossdressing is not a fashion statement!
> 
> And while we're on the subject, your CF issued I.D. Discs and CADPAT  are not a fashion either. Nothing screams "loser" like wearing your dogtags to the bar or your smallpack around town.  Go ahead and wear your mukluks ice fishing, but for chrissake flaunting the fact that your an army dude NEVER comes off as cool.  You just end up looking like a wiener. And its always the ******* new guys.



x2 to all that. Those are both my fashion pet peeves, along with guys wearing pink, guys popping their collars and anyone wearing sunglasses when it's DARK outside.


----------



## Lil_T (19 Nov 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> I don't know what it is but whenever I see someone walking around in pajama bottoms I just grit my teeth. Why do people think its acceptable outside wear?



+1  pj pants in public drives me crazy

jeez, I have a list of clothing crimes

1. camel toe.  your pants do not ever need to be that tight.
2. the baggy hanging off your butt pants.  makes me want to pants every person I see doing this... recently saw a chick dressed like this too.  baffling.
3. wearing the fur lined parka in the summer... that's not gangsta, that's stupid.
4. people who dress their young daughters up like Britney f****** Spears.  Right, because there isn't enough emphasis on sex thrown at these kids, it's got to come from their parents too.
5. excessive use of camouflage.  recently heard a tale from a friend about a chick at the Remembrance Day ceremony in Ottawa dressed head to toe in an array of camouflage.  If you're going to wear it, wear one piece.  Not head to toe, and know when it's appropriate and when it's not.


*edit for spelling


----------



## medicineman (19 Nov 2008)

People that are walking bags of cottage cheese wearing spandex and thinking they look fit. Forget the ones that only wearing it because they can't fit into anything else...

MM


----------



## Lil_T (19 Nov 2008)

ever want to yell at these people and tell them they look stupid?


----------



## Shec (19 Nov 2008)

People who wear hats and caps backwards.  Maybe they should wear them upside down too  :   Although wearing a hat at a rakish angle looks dapper.  But then again I am now as old as my father when he criticised rock as "hound dog music".


----------



## aesop081 (19 Nov 2008)

This sums up my thoughts quite nicely :

http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=fashion


----------



## Lil_T (19 Nov 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> This sums up my thoughts quite nicely :
> 
> http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=fashion



 :rofl:   that was the funniest thing I've ever read.


----------



## MarkS33 (19 Nov 2008)

http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s245/MarkS33/coolness.png
^^ just thought I'd throw that out there for a laugh  

Same goes for the "gangsta" attitude. It looks foolish and stupid. and to everyone with whose pants are below their butt cracks... belts were invented for a reason. I dont care how "sick" or "wicked" your underwear looks, I still dont want to see it. PULL YOUR PANTS UP!!!

Thanks for the link CDN Aviator... that was hilarious!!  ;D


----------



## fire_guy686 (19 Nov 2008)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> Dudes wearing skinny jeans and other emo styles. Crossdressing is not a fashion statement!
> 
> And while we're on the subject, your CF issued I.D. Discs and CADPAT  are not a fashion either. Nothing screams "loser" like wearing your dogtags to the bar or your smallpack around town.  Go ahead and wear your mukluks ice fishing, but for chrissake flaunting the fact that your an army dude NEVER comes off as cool.  You just end up looking like a wiener. And its always the ******* new guys.



I agree with you 100% on both topics!


----------



## ringer98 (19 Nov 2008)

1. Spandex: If it comes in x-large, theres a good chance you probably SHOULDN'T wear it.
2. Man(or Women) invented the BELT for a reason, pull your s**t up and use one.
3. Ball caps. My opinion, two directions a) North b) South. No east coast meet west coast crap.
4. Men have their own jeans. I swear and its a big section. men dont let men wear ladies garmets (except one time in mexico)
5. Sunglasses. If there is NO SUN then there is NO NEED. You dont look cool, you look like a tool.
6. Belly tops, please dont have a belly when wearing these.
7. Friends dont let friends POP COLLARS.

I am sure I can think of more, but I believe you all get the point  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Nov 2008)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> ever want to yell at these people and tell them they look stupid?



Yes, but I just flash this instead:







 ;D


----------



## aesop081 (19 Nov 2008)

ringer98 said:
			
		

> 1. Spandex: If it comes in x-large, theres a good chance you probably SHOULDN'T wear it.



Or as i always say " Its not because they make it in your size that you should wear it"


----------



## CEEBEE501 (19 Nov 2008)

Well this is more of an irritant then something I hate. But is probably related to the CF.
See I go to a privet school, so of course we have a uniform. Now yesterday a individual in the class below me (Gr.11)  who had gone to this school for his entire HS life was wearing a bright orange jacket and pinkish/purple socks. He has been warned about wearing the school uniform correctly for years and has gotten in trouble many times for this. Now the head mistress yesterday told him he was to remove the non-school jacket and socks, and he flipped-out at her and got suspended form school. And now his friends are saying that it is not fair that he got suspended from school for doing this. What grinds my gears is, that he has been going to this school long enough to know the dress regulations, has been warned many many times about it and his friends say that the school treated him unfairly and they should not have asked him to take the non-school uniform off.

Just something that's been been bugging me that they say it was "unfair" 

(Oops Sorry about that my google spell check is a bit screwed up right now and keeps on thinking I'm writing in Spanish even after I set it to English. Thank you CDN Aviator)


----------



## leroi (19 Nov 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> This sums up my thoughts quite nicely :
> 
> http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=fashion



Thanks for the laugh. That was hilarious (more so because it's true)! :rofl:


----------



## the_girlfirend (19 Nov 2008)

I agree with all the above...

But I have to say that I get really annoyed when I see people in skinny jeans. Too much information!

I think (and this is my personal opinion) that about 92% of the population should NOT wear skinny jeans.

to wear skinny jeans:  
1) you have to be a woman (Men are not made to wear skinny jeans)
2) You have to have perfect legs: skinny, long, and straight as well as a good looking behind.

When you wear skinny jeans either you look really hot or you look weird (not to say fat)... ;D


----------



## aesop081 (19 Nov 2008)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> Well this is more of an irritant then something I hate. But is probably related to the CF.
> See I go to a *(1) * privet school, so of course we have a uniform. Now yesterday a *(2)* individule in the class below me (Gr.11)  who had gone to this school for his entire HS life was wearing a bright orange jacket and pinkish/purple socks. He has been warned about wearing the school uniform correctly for years and has gotten in trouble many times for this. Now the head mistress yesterday told him he was to remove the non-school jacket and socks, and he fliped-out at her and got suspended form school. And now his friends are saying that it is not fair that he got suspended from school for doing this. What grinds my gears is, that he has been going *(3)* for this school long enough to know the dress regulations, has been warned many many times about it and his friends say that the school treated him unfairly and they should not have asked him to take the non-school uniform off.
> 
> Just something thats been been bugging me that they say it was "unfair"



(1) private
(2) individual
(3) "to" this school.........

Cheers


----------



## dapaterson (19 Nov 2008)

Two words:


Garrison Dress.



(Though by preceding it with "two words", it's now four words.)


----------



## Shamrock (19 Nov 2008)

The winter crewsuit was always dashing.


----------



## RangerRay (19 Nov 2008)

Agree with all, but I'll add one:

Low-rise jeans.  They make skinny chicks look fat, and is not flattering to the derriere.


----------



## Harris (19 Nov 2008)

Piper said:
			
		

> x2 to all that. Those are both my fashion pet peeves, along with guys wearing pink, guys popping their collars and anyone wearing sunglasses when it's DARK outside.



Or even worse in my opinion, INSIDE a building (How many guys with sunglasses on inside a bar?).


----------



## Lil_T (19 Nov 2008)

I'm adding one more, because I was at the mall tonight.  

It's not so much "clothing" but I CANNOT STAND seeing people with their ears pierced and then using those cone shaped stretchers in their ears to the point where they can fasten grommets to their ears.  Good lord, a person should not look as though they're about to be hoisted onto the mast of a ship.  *though in all honesty I'd love to do that to them or hang them from meat hooks*  that is going to look fantastic when they're 80!


----------



## Scratch_043 (19 Nov 2008)

Amen to that. We had our RSM tear this guy a new one because he decided to stretch his earlobes.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Nov 2008)

ToRN said:
			
		

> Amen to that. We had our RSM tear this guy a new one because he decided to stretch his earlobes.



Hmmm....in my 19 years in...I've been worried about the RSM tearing something of mine, but it wasn't my earlobes, it was around my Equator, and it involved his pace stick or drill cane (depending on what *zero* trade he was) and I think the terms of choice went something along the line of...

"Tpr/Cpl/MCpl/Sgt EITS, if you f**k up one more time...I'll make a SH*T-SICLE OUT OF YOU !!"  (I seemed to have that semi-unique talent of 'drawing friendly fire' for some reason over the years, confirmed yet again last June)

IIRC, the intent of the conversation was clear, concise, and to the point (no pun intended).


----------



## leroi (20 Nov 2008)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> I'm adding one more, because I was at the mall tonight.
> 
> It's not so much "clothing" but I CANNOT STAND seeing people with their ears pierced and then using those cone shaped stretchers in their ears to the point where they can fasten grommets to their ears.  Good lord, a person should not look as though they're about to be hoisted onto the mast of a ship.  *though in all honesty I'd love to do that to them or hang them from meat hooks*  that is going to look fantastic when they're 80!



Good one Lil-T :rofl:

I have two to add:

Males: the mullet haircut

Females: the current version of what used to be called "plumber's crack" (circa 1950-1970) on men which is now referred to as "whale tail" on women. Now, I'm not a prude and I've seen this done very well and quite sexy--but if one's underwear is going to be a prominent, highly visible fashion feature, it needs to be clean and in good repair. Not like the ghastly sight I once witnessed: a young woman bending over wearing hip-hugging, shapeless track pants with a soiled waist-high thong.


----------



## Lil_T (20 Nov 2008)

*shudder*  I've seen that before... at Old Navy... right in the storefront window.   Whale tail makes babies cry.


----------



## Kat Stevens (20 Nov 2008)

ToRN said:
			
		

> Amen to that. We had our RSM tear this guy a new one because he decided to stretch his earlobes.



I call BS!  He's a teddybear, just ask him.


----------



## Scratch_043 (20 Nov 2008)

Oh, he's a great guy, one of the most approachable I've met. Just don't do stupid shit, and you're fine.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (20 Nov 2008)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Just fixed your quote, but if it's just airborne t-shirts at restaurants and bars(as your post states) then you really don't have any respect for the Airborne Brotherhood.



Duely noted and edited. My rant targeted merely because of the circumstance that came to mind. In retorspect wearing any old t shirt in that scenario would look foolish, regardless of what colour it was.


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Nov 2008)

ANY maternity clothing with cutesy little patterns on them.  I'm HAVING a baby, not turning into one!!


----------



## Hawk (20 Nov 2008)

Visible underwear on anyone! Being T-barred when a woman bends over, dirty bra straps - hell any bra straps, pants with the crotch hanging at knee level, and like someone said here, boxers pulled up to the neck. Don't want to know what underwear you have on!

With visible bra straps my mom's favorite expression if mine peeked out of a sleeveless blouse "Your bra isn't that clean, missy"

Another thing - camisoles and slips worn as outerwear. Yech!


Hawk


----------



## slowmode (20 Nov 2008)

I cannot stand the Gangster Look..Let Me Explain

The Shirt that goes down to the knees while wearing a huge over jacket thats 10x your size. Then wearing endless amounts of chains that have money symbols. 
Wearing those "gangster" hats that have weird things on them
Then the pants that literally start right above the knee's and the underwear showing like its normal.
Also the shoes? What Happen to the shoes...they are so ugly


My style of dressing: 
 Its really European/Italian...its simple..nice..and actually respectful


----------



## medicineman (20 Nov 2008)

What is scary is alot of these gangsta wannabe's are unknowingly wearing gang colours that just might get them some unwanted attention in certain areas/cities, some closer than they think.  And of course, because they're pants are so low slung, they can't run away from trouble once it rears it's ugle little head - it would be the makings of a good slapstick if it wasn't so serious.

MM


----------



## Celticgirl (20 Nov 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> ANY maternity clothing with cutesy little patterns on them.  I'm HAVING a baby, not turning into one!!



Am I reading too much into this or are some congratulations in order?


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Nov 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Am I reading too much into this or are some congratulations in order?



Perish the thought!!     I'm going back over 17 years on that one!  Thanks anyway!!  ;D


----------



## JesseWZ (20 Nov 2008)

leroi said:
			
		

> Not like the ghastly sight I once witnessed: a young woman bending over wearing hip-hugging, shapeless track pants with a soiled waist-high thong.



*vomits all over self, keyboard, the cat and into my eggnog*
Thanks for the delightful imagery.


----------



## Celticgirl (20 Nov 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Perish the thought!!     I'm going back over 17 years on that one!  Thanks anyway!!  ;D



Haha! Well, you never know, so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## bender (20 Nov 2008)

I hate the  baseball caps with flat brims (bills?) Back in the day, we used to work hard at getting the perfect curve in our new hats.


----------



## Harley Sailor (20 Nov 2008)

the_girlfirend said:
			
		

> I agree with all the above...
> 
> But I have to say that I get really annoyed when I see people in skinny jeans. Too much information!
> 
> ...



Skinny legs, where did you ever come up with the idea that skinny anything was perfect.  Skinny legs should ALWAYS be hidden by baggy pants.


----------



## Lil_T (20 Nov 2008)

> Skinny legs, where did you ever come up with the idea that skinny anything was perfect.  Skinny legs should ALWAYS be hidden by baggy pants.



I have to agree there.    Women were meant to be curvy.  It's what separates us from the little girls.  Skinny jeans worn by girls who are too skinny makes me sad.  They look like skeletons with pants.  And to add to the 00 and 0 are not sizes, in fact just going by the numbers they would indicate a lack of size.


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Nov 2008)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> And to add to the 00 and 0 are not sizes, in fact just going by the numbers they would indicate a lack of size.



Can't wait until they get into the negative sizes!  I mean really, no wonder women hate shopping!  Everywhere you go you're a different size.  Some places I'm a size 4 and believe me, I'm not that small.  I rather have a more standard sizing system across the board than some ridiculous measurement from a company trying to make me feel good about myself.


----------



## Lil_T (20 Nov 2008)

I agree. normally I'm a 6.  I don't understand when that started to be at the high end of the scale but whatever.  I'm working hard on getting back into shape now, but even at my smallest I was never below a 4.  At Old Navy I'm a 4 and at American Eagle I'm almost an 8.  That is crazy.  There should be a standardized system of measurement and have the clothes true to size instead of the idiotic vanity sizing. I want a 6 to be the same at GAP as at Aeropostale.


----------



## EuroCanuck (20 Nov 2008)

Can anyone enlighten me on why lots of "gangsters" I see around town have that damn golden sticker which says "59Fifty" on the top of their (always flat) brims of their hats?
http://bakerskateboards.com/newsite/images/accessories/hats/camo_hanoi.jpg


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Nov 2008)

EuroCanuck said:
			
		

> Can anyone enlighten me on why lots of "gangsters" I see around town have that damn golden sticker which says "59Fifty" on the top of their (always flat) brims of their hats?
> http://bakerskateboards.com/newsite/images/accessories/hats/camo_hanoi.jpg



59Fifty is a brand of hats made by the company New Era. They are often referred to as "Fitted Hats" or "Brooklyn Style Caps". They became popular in early 2008 with young adults. They are like many other hats but have a flat brim on it. They come in 9 different sizes that range from 7 inches to 8 inches. They average around a price of $35.99 (American Dollars).


----------



## ghyslyn (20 Nov 2008)

Surprised a couple haven't been mention yet,

this one gets me the most, girls who wear skirts over pants, especially since they always think it looks good, but I've never ever heard of a guy complimenting a girl on it or mentioning how good it looks, googled examples:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v719/gofugyourself/GFY092007/80870192.jpg
http://www.monkey.org/~fern/salto-skirt-leggings.jpg
http://z.about.com/d/teenfashion/1/7/s/0/-/-/lambbalneciaga40.jpg

That last photo brings me to my next point, girls who wear shoes that reveal their feet when they're wearing pants, it just doesn't match, if you're wearing pants, wear socks.

I also hate when people wear something really short on the bottom, such as short shorts or a miniskirt, then wear a massive hoodie on top.
http://cm1.dotspotter.com/media/0/89/74/46395_ashlley001sandino_122_763lo.0.0.0x0.432x638.jpeg

I've seen the entire blue bombers cheerleaders wearing something like that once, really thick hoodies with the smallest short shorts you'll ever see.

On the same subject, I hate when girls wear shorts that make it look like they have a wedgie, it goes too high on the stomach and too high showing much leg and too high in the....yea.
http://img.alibaba.com/photo/206007399/Brand_Name_Women_s_Ladies_Terry_Heart_Print_Hoodie_Drapey_Shorts_Tracksuits_Sportswear_Sport_suits_ju255b.jpg

I hate the entire emo style, if a guy can use his hair as a gasmask, it's too long in the front.
http://bp1.blogger.com/_XAePxwGya7E/R6LtkfiY9ZI/AAAAAAAAAvU/HPhUFXeGtAQ/s400/twotoneemo.jpg

And any dress that looks like it's supposed to be a shirt.
http://missylovely.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/02/_MG_5153.jpg
http://www.comparestoreprices.co.uk/images/th/the-look-pink-velvet-trim-short-dress.jpg


And for your viewing pleasure, here are a couple of self-explanatory pictures:
http://thesuperficial.com/2007/04/mischa-barton-dresses-weird-01-thumb.jpg
http://photos.posh24.com/p/111708/l/mel_c/rihanna_cant_dress.jpg
http://thesuperficial.com/2007/01/31/sienna-miller-leggings-after-party-01-thumb.jpg
http://foreveramber.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2008/06/26/ugly_prom_dress.jpg
http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/3203/16290034sh6.jpg


----------



## the_girlfirend (20 Nov 2008)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> I have to agree there.    Women were meant to be curvy.  It's what separates us from the little girls.  Skinny jeans worn by girls who are too skinny makes me sad.  They look like skeletons with pants.  And to add to the 00 and 0 are not sizes, in fact just going by the numbers they would indicate a lack of size.




hihi my bad  ;D I totally agree with you... I am french... I did not mean skinny skinny, I meant long and straight... But I think that curvy women should not wear skinny jeans because it emphasizes the hips so much... that they only look wider. And I hate seeing people wearing a certain style just in the name of fashion... you know if a style does not fit your body type... don't do it... that was more my message.


----------



## mummiebear5 (20 Nov 2008)

One word.........................muffintop


----------



## TN2IC (20 Nov 2008)

Folks that wear army style pattern pants. .. ie Urban/Woodland stuff. Drives me nuts. I don't care if you work at a military base and you are a CR-3/4/5/or whatever they have. 

At times, I"ll look at them funny until they notice. Then I"ll tell them that they could be paid for wearing an army uniform.  ;D


----------



## RangerRay (20 Nov 2008)

mummiebear5 said:
			
		

> One word.........................muffintop



...thanks to low-rise/hip-hugger jeans!  :-X


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Nov 2008)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> ...thanks to low-rise/hip-hugger jeans!  :-X



.....and the roll of "spare skin" to hang over the top of them.  :-X

I wear low(er) rise jeans (certainly not the ones that are an accident waiting to happen) but I don't wear the "crop tops" with them.


----------



## Celticgirl (21 Nov 2008)

I actually don't have the 'fashion sense' some others have, really, really dislike shopping, and could pretty much care less about clothes in general (one more great thing about the military - uniforms!), but a few thoughts crossed my mind reading this thread:

1) Pajamas are not pants. They are pajamas. If you are older than 5, wearing your pajamas in public is bad form.

2) NO ONE should be wearing "skinny" jeans. NO...ONE.

3) It's called underwear for a reason. The only thing worse than showing yours in public, is showing yours when you don't have any on (a la Britney, Paris, et al). No class / low class.  

OK, I'm done.  ;D


----------



## MedTechStudent (23 Nov 2008)

I think people should just wear what they want, as long as its not offensive to any specific group of people, or the CF.  I don't have to look at these people long enough to get hot and bothered by their questionable fashion choices.

BUT, in the name of participation...

Crocs
Excessive accessorizing with metal chains and other bling.
Wearing entire basketball uniforms when its obvious your NOT about to go play basketball.


----------



## NL_engineer (23 Nov 2008)

Well pet peeve is young girls (under 18) that wear clothing bought from "SLU*S R US".  Also on that larger women who shop at the same store  :.

O and people who wear sandals outside in the winter  :


----------



## George Wallace (23 Nov 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Well pet peeve is young girls (under 18) that wear clothing bought from "SLU*S R US".  Also on that larger women who shop at the same store  :.




Ewwwww!

Women over 200 lbs (as wide as they are tall) wearing spandex...... :-X


----------



## Kat Stevens (23 Nov 2008)

Spandex:  it's a privilege, not a right.


----------



## Lil_T (23 Nov 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Well pet peeve is young girls (under 18) that wear clothing bought from "SLU*S R US".  Also on that larger women who shop at the same store  :.



Add to that, women who are old enough to be my mother who shop from this store and think it looks good on them.  Just because it fits, doesn't mean you should dress like some skank from behind the liquor store.  ick ick ick.


----------



## leroi (23 Nov 2008)

Add: the burqa or burkha. 

"View from behind a burkha. This is what virtually every women saw in Afghanistan until 2001. Though the practice continues in patches, it is no longer brutally enforced by the Taliban, liberating millions of Afghan women. And they are free to see a wider range of images too. "








  (click on image)

Care of Associated Press and ISAF home page

Edited a day later to say: Sorry for this inappropriate sober post everybody (in an otherwise fun thread). I guess I'm reading too much serious jihadi-stuff lately.


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Nov 2008)

leroi said:
			
		

> Add: the burqa or burkha.
> 
> "View from behind a burkha. This is what virtually every women saw in Afghanistan until 2001. Though the practice continues in patches, it is no longer brutally enforced by the Taliban, liberating millions of Afghan women. And they are free to see a wider range of images too. "
> 
> ...


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (23 Nov 2008)

leroi said:
			
		

> Add: the burqa or burkha.
> 
> "View from behind a burkha. This is what virtually every women saw in Afghanistan until 2001. Though the practice continues in patches, it is no longer brutally enforced by the Taliban, liberating millions of Afghan women. And they are free to see a wider range of images too. "
> 
> ...



*Sigh*...nice to make a fun topic into political statement. :


----------



## MedTechStudent (23 Nov 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> *Sigh*...nice to make a fun topic into political statement. :



***emergency topic uplift post***

I hate woman who wear clothing obviously too small for them.  Muffin Top is it?


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Nov 2008)

Panty Lines!

And clothing that JUST DOESN"T FIT!!!

Muffin Top

Paula Abdul

I think this was meant to be a skirt, not a dress

And just plain wrong.....


----------



## Lil_T (23 Nov 2008)

Did we do guys with too tight pants so that he's got a little *ahem* mooseknuckle on the go?  That's wrong.  so very wrong.


----------



## the_girlfirend (23 Nov 2008)

Hihi, since I am french and from Longueuil... I have to say that the "Coupe Longueuil" or the mullet haircut is so wrong!
It is very well known as the Coupe Longueuil here in Montreal, not sure about the exact history of this name... 

http://www.google.ca/search?q=coupe+longueuil&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:frfficial&client=firefox-a


----------



## Nieghorn (24 Nov 2008)

Have the teens in your area caught onto the hoodies adorned with many of the same cartoon image placed an inch apart in random directions?  I don't see how one can look 'cool' in those.

I also echo the gangster look - I have even seen grey haired males in Ottawa wearing this stuff!!!   Skinny jeans for sure, and especially where teen males/men are wearing those made for women!  Why???

There are some shocking dress patterns out there which in no do anything for the women wearing them ... and dare I mention what I call the 'musketeer look?'  High black boots which fold over at the top, space showing a bit of leg, then baggy, flowing pantaloon like things.   I laugh and want to challenge these women to a rapier duel.


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Nov 2008)

Nieghorn said:
			
		

> and dare I mention what I call the 'musketeer look?'  High black boots which fold over at the top, space showing a bit of leg, then baggy, flowing pantaloon like things.   I laugh and want to challenge these women to a rapier duel.









Too funny!!  I have to admit, I haven't seen that yet.


----------



## Lil_T (24 Nov 2008)

I have seen that....  it's not as cute as they seem to think it is.


Also, Saturday evening, I saw a guy at Place d'Orleans sporting a military issue green parka and an '84 pattern rucksack.  It was snazzy.  :


----------



## [RICE] (24 Nov 2008)

...Guidos...

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j12/paulguynj/guido12.jpg


----------



## Hawk (24 Nov 2008)

Socks and sandals


Hawk


----------



## ghyslyn (25 Nov 2008)

3 words:

my new haircut

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JMOh-cul6M


----------



## Nieghorn (25 Nov 2008)

Apparently they're called gauchos, so instead of asking them how accurate they are with a matchlock, and whether they prefer the epee to a rapier, maybe I should ask them if they want to go rustle up some alpacas in Argentina for a winter getaway?


----------



## Snafu-Bar (25 Nov 2008)

Hawk said:
			
		

> Socks and sandals
> 
> 
> Hawk



 Socks and sandals are perfectly acceptable attire when worn with a Kilt.   

Cheers


----------



## Hawk (25 Nov 2008)

Well - ok (socks and sandals with a Kilt). Last summer at the Highland Gathering in Selkirk I saw dancers with oversized crocks over their dance slippers - looked wierd, especially the lime green ones, but it did protect their leather slippers.

Long as it doesn't disgrace the Kilt, I guess its okay.


Hawk


----------



## Danjanou (25 Nov 2008)

Hawk said:
			
		

> Well - ok (socks and sandals with a Kilt). Last summer at the Highland Gathering in Selkirk I saw dancers with oversized *
> crocks* over their dance slippers - looked wierd, especially the lime green ones, but it did protect their leather slippers.
> 
> Long as it doesn't disgrace the Kilt, I guess its okay.
> ...



I'm not touching this one. 8)


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Nov 2008)

Nieghorn said:
			
		

> Apparently they're called gauchos, so instead of asking them how accurate they are with a matchlock, and whether they prefer the epee to a rapier, maybe I should ask them if they want to go rustle up some alpacas in Argentina for a winter getaway?



Gaucho pants!  Another retro style on the return, eh?

Goes right along with leg warmers which really should only be worn by dancers while practicing.   :

What's next?  Palazzo pants?


----------



## Lil_T (25 Nov 2008)

shhhhh  you just jinxed it...  they'll no doubt be in stores fall 09 now.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Nov 2008)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> shhhhh  you just jinxed it...  they'll no doubt be in stores fall 09 now.



Actually, I think they already are, they're just calling them "wide leg" pants.  :


----------



## Lil_T (25 Nov 2008)

yeah... lol, I remember having a pair of pallazzo pants back in the 90s.  They were comfy at least.  

I can't stand those "sailor pants" with the buttons on both sides and the waistband comes up just under your boobs.  Those high waisted pants just aren't flattering at all.


----------



## ghyslyn (25 Nov 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> What's next?  Palazzo pants?



AHHHH! The return of MC Hammer!


----------



## Sig_Des (25 Nov 2008)

CROCS! I absolutely LOATHE crocks....

I hate them with a passion brighter than a thousand super-novas..they are NOT appropriate every-day footwear...

And now, something I saw at the West-Ed the other day:

WOOLY WINTER CROCKS:

http://shop.crocs.com/pc-2074-4-woolly-mammoth.aspx

Where's the pukey smiley?


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Nov 2008)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Where's the pukey smiley?









Geez, your link took a long time to open!!


----------



## Hawk (25 Nov 2008)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I'm not touching this one. 8)



Don't blame you  : What can I say? I'm old, and tired, and I have a cold. Couldn't think if I tried today, and I'm just too tired out to try. Lime green CROCS look wierd with any Clan's kilt!


Hawk


----------



## hugh19 (25 Nov 2008)

Hawk said:
			
		

> Don't blame you  : What can I say? I'm old, and tired, and I have a cold. Couldn't think if I tried today, and I'm just too tired out to try. Lime green CROCS look wierd with any Clan's kilt!
> 
> 
> Hawk



Oh I don't know might clash well with a loud McLeod kilt. hehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## the_girlfirend (25 Nov 2008)

;D I have to come out of the closet now  ;D 
I have to say that I am guilty... I love crocs!!!
I wear crocs! I have 4 diffrent kind of crocs... standard one, the one without holes... also the ballerina one and the off-road one.
I have to say that a couple of years ago I even wore them in the office.  ;D (which I regret today) but I was young and it was a very casual office. 
I remember people with beach style flip-flops and hawaïen shirts... I was fitting in perfectly with my crocs, (but I know today that it was not a good reason to wear them anyway)

I have to defend my crocs!!!
Now I only wear them inside the house as slippers. 
they make perfect slippers
1) they have no smell, they do not absorb sweat
2) they do not accumulate any dust or pet hair underneath 
3) they do not make any noise what so ever when I walk
4) good for summer or with a big sock for winter... 
They make perfect slippers and I love them  ;D

*I love crocs!!!*


----------



## Danjanou (25 Nov 2008)

sledge said:
			
		

> Oh I don't know might clash well with a loud McLeod kilt. hehehehehehehehehehe



Me sainted wee Grannie  was a Mcleod.


----------



## hugh19 (26 Nov 2008)

Was just saying the lime green crocs with bright yellow and black tartan might clash a wee bit.


----------



## Marshall (26 Nov 2008)

As others have said, I also do not like Crocs. They may be comfy (never tried em) but they look ridiculous and must be bad on your posture? (they do not have arcs do they?)

I also hate the gangster gear (baggy jeans etc). Especially when the person is obviously not that type of 'gangsterly' person. Thankfully all of the others (-1) at my CFRC processing day were dressed like that (or close to) so that was probably beneficial  :blotto:


----------



## Shamrock (26 Nov 2008)

Marshall said:
			
		

> (they do not have arcs do they?)



Left of arc, little toe.  Right of arc, big toe.


----------



## NL_engineer (27 Nov 2008)

The bigest fashion violation I seen recently was last Friday night.  I seen two people in the 20/20, one was wearing his green issue shirt with an open button shirt, and another wearing the green thermal shirt  :. 

If eather of these people read this, hang your head in shame.


----------



## fourninerzero (27 Nov 2008)

ghyslyn said:
			
		

> 3 words:
> 
> my new haircut
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JMOh-cul6M



amen.


----------



## Nieghorn (27 Nov 2008)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> yeah... lol, I remember having a pair of pallazzo pants back in the 90s.  They were comfy at least.
> 
> I can't stand those "sailor pants" with the buttons on both sides and the waistband comes up just under your boobs.  *Those high waisted pants just aren't flattering at all.*



Yes!  We were joking about this 'mum bum' look at work last year and one of the women said they were coming back.  Ladies, please don't allow this to happen!  They don't make any of your butts look good.   ... which reminds me of the two best inventions for us guys to appreciate a well formed tush - lululemon pants and indoor volleyball shorts.  Wowzers!


----------



## a78jumper (27 Nov 2008)

Looking at the crack in someone's arse when they are serving me food or working in a grocery store.


----------



## armyvern (6 Dec 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> Pants that hang down around the butt so you can see the boxers,which are hiked up to their necks.



What if they don't wear underwear!!??  :-X

What if they're a girl?  8)


----------



## armyvern (6 Dec 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> The bigest fashion violation I seen recently was last Friday night.  I seen two people in the 20/20, one was wearing his green issue shirt with an open button shirt, and another wearing the green thermal shirt  :.
> 
> If eather of these people read this, hang your head in shame.



Yuck.

That almost beats my Halloween outfit.

Yours was pretty sharp by the way.  8)

 >


----------



## armyvern (6 Dec 2008)

Nieghorn said:
			
		

>



I have some of these pants!!

And, some of the boots too!!

I love them!

Gerge Wallace hates my shirts though ...

You know the kind - tight on the top then flare out into an a-line under the chest. Man, they're comfortable.  ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Dec 2008)

Vern that looks just fine!

Personally, I think one should be licensed to wear spandex. Just my opinion though.


----------



## the_girlfirend (9 Dec 2008)

I am with you Vern, I think that the a-line tops are really cute.


----------

